# cherry offering plates



## Steve Bellinger (Nov 12, 2010)

These are the plates i built this weekend. They are for a small church that was burnt by some arson.:furious: Our elec at work belongs to that church, so i told him i would like to make a little something to help.this is what i came up with. Will give them to him tomorrow.
Cherry with walnut stripes.Nothin to fancy just a little some thing different to let them know these are hand made.
Thanks for looking and all C&C welcome.
Steve


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

nice work


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice, and a nice idea. I'm sure they'll appreciate them.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm certain they will appreciate the time and effort. Nice job.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve, they are beautiful buddy, I know they will appreciate them.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice design and craftsmanship. I'm sure you charity is much appreciated. Your obviously a great guy.


----------



## Steve Bellinger (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. They were well recived by Paul. He will be holding on to them till they get the church finished. See what his wife thinks tomorrow.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Bless your soul. :thumbsup:

Those are beautifull. :yes:

Any leads on the maggot?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice job Steve,
I am sure the people in your church will like them. I like the racing stripes.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve those are really sharp. I love the form of these platters. Very nice treatment around the edge, just an overall really nice job.

John


----------



## Steve Bellinger (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks again. As far as i know they havn't found out who did it yet.:furious:
mike these are for Pauls church not mine. Not even sure what kind of church it is. Just thought i should do something to help.


----------

